# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [other] hp dc5700 Small Form Factor pc reset bios password

## COKEDUDE

Does anyone have any tools for hp dc5700 Small Form Factor pc reset bios password? I would like to reset the password without having to take the computer apart. I tried these tools. 

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|80t...nlock6.zip|122

Here are the specs on the computer. 

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...riesId=3249646

----------


## hsoulen

> Does anyone have any tools for hp dc5700 Small Form Factor pc reset bios password? I would like to reset the password without having to take the computer apart. I tried these tools. 
> 
> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
> http://rapidshare.com/#!download|80t...nlock6.zip|122
> 
> Here are the specs on the computer. 
> 
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...riesId=3249646


Sorry my friend, I have tried a bunch of tools in the past and the most reliable method is "open the box and pull the CMOS battery".

That said, sometime re-flashing the BIOS with the same version will most times reset the password (that is if the flash utility will let you flash without the password) but this can of course be dangerous.

Sorry I don't have better advice.

Hank

----------


## COKEDUDE

> Sorry my friend, I have tried a bunch of tools in the past and the most reliable method is *"open the box and pull the CMOS battery".*
> 
> That said, sometime re-flashing the BIOS with the same version will most times reset the password (that is if the flash utility will let you flash without the password) but this can of course be dangerous.
> 
> Sorry I don't have better advice.
> 
> Hank


I tried that. It didn't work. On this model you gotta play with the jumpers. My problem is I don't see the jumpers. 

These pictures have all given me an idea of what I am looking for. 

http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/biz...ctID=c02579250
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...w=1024&bih=569
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ctID=c00503102
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...odTypeId=12454
http://www.cnsunnyit.com/products/HP...oard_1255.html

The most useful picture was this one. This shows what I see the best. 



This comes hp's website and very vaguely describes whats on the motherboard. 



Here is the manual that this comes from. 

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...Fc00794304.pdf

My problem is don't see where the Jumpers are. The part that I put a line next to says just *password* in the manual. When I look at the real motherboard picture and my motherboard I don't see the jumpers at all.

----------


## cascade9

Clear CMOS is listed in that manual- SW50, between the PCI slots. 

Its an actual switch rather than a jumper. You just push the switch in for 10+ seconds.

----------


## hsoulen

> Clear CMOS is listed in that manual- SW50, between the PCI slots. 
> 
> Its an actual switch rather than a jumper. You just push the switch in for 10+ seconds.


Well done!

Only one quick thing, the picture and the diagram don't "quite" match.

The photo shows the button at the end of the PCI slot, not between. If you have a card in the slot you will need to remove it first.



Hank

----------


## cascade9

> Well done!
> 
> Only one quick thing, the picture and the diagram don't "quite" match.
> 
> The photo shows the button at the end of the PCI slot, not between. If you have a card in the slot you will need to remove it first.


Nope, thats a mounting hole you've pointed out there. The clear CMOS button is between the PCI slots (its the yellow circle)

----------


## xesexevol

I came across an article '*Reset HP / Dell BIOS Password*' , it may help you.

----------


## hsoulen

> Nope, thats a mounting hole you've pointed out there. The clear CMOS button is between the PCI slots (its the yellow circle)


ROFL! Indeed! Thanks for pointing that out, nice goof on my part.

What confused me was the picture is cut off at the bottom so the second PCI slot is almost not visible, took me a second to realize the damn PCI-E slot is white as well (should have looked at the retention clip)...

Yes, indeed the small yellow thing with the black button is the one.

Cheers!

Hank

----------


## COKEDUDE

> Clear CMOS is listed in that manual- SW50, between the PCI slots. 
> 
> Its an actual switch rather than a jumper. You just push the switch in for 10+ seconds.


That just clears the cmos. On this model you gotta play with the jumpers. I already tried that cause it was easier to find than the jumpers. 

From the manufacturer of the motherboard. 




> Resetting the Password Jumper
> To disable the power-on or setup password features, or to clear the power-on or setup passwords,
> complete the following steps:
> 1. Shut down the operating system properly, then turn off the computer and any external devices,
>   and disconnect the power cord from the power outlet.
> 2. With the power cord disconnected, press the power button again to drain the system of any residual
>   power.
> WARNING! To reduce the risk of personal injury from electrical shock and/or hot surfaces,
> be sure to disconnect the power cord from the wall outlet, and allow the internal system
> ...

----------

